# [SOLVED] Halo 2: Initialization Failed



## Andrew Hilmy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey hey,

I'm running a dell xps m1530, 2.2 dual core, 4gig of ram, vista, geforce 8600gMT etc etc, and halo 2 used to run no problem on the pc.

Then, unfortunately, a problem surfaced, and after attempting to reinstall the game, i get the following error message,

"Initialization failed. either insufficient system resources were found to run the game, or game data is missing or damaged. Reinstalling the game may fix this problem", well it hasn't.

Now, i know this is a common error, however the game used to run. other games run, and i have latest drivers, active x etc etc, but i believe the problem to be related to a dodgy dll in the system 32 folder. I have no way of knowing which dlls are installed when halo 2 is installed, so i cant just delete them all and then re-install. If i were to put my old hard drive, (dodgy), into my laptop and run my old OS, it will play. I really do not wish to reformat to resolve this issue, but im all out of ideas. Any suggestions? Anything at all? Even just linking me to something useful would be nice  

thanks in advanced!


----------



## Andrew Hilmy (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Halo 2: Initialization Failed*

Neeeever mind, i fixed it. 

Long story short, i was running it in backwards compatibility with xp service pack two. Don't ask, its a long story.

Hope this helps others out with the same problem!!!


----------

